# fish with black spots



## fireonthetrack (Feb 14, 2007)

ok i got a filter with the same tank and i found out i suck at fish keeping...one of my red fishes have black spots on his back and he lacks movement as he swims and sits at the very bottom of the tank help????


----------



## GuppyLove (Mar 8, 2007)

Is it a baby, or a young fish? Because young fish sometimes contract an infection. I'm not sure what it is called but it can give them black patches all over their scales and could also make dark circles around their eyes and gills. If not treated they are almost garunteed to die. Go to your local pet store and explain your situation. They will be able to tell you more and reccommend a water treatment.

I currently have a fish in the same situation but he has been isolated and treated and I can tell he's gradually getting better. Even with treatment there is no garuntee on their survival.

Hope this helps.

-Guppy Love


----------



## fireonthetrack (Feb 14, 2007)

thx


----------



## lioness501 (Jan 9, 2007)

wat kind of fish is it? r your water parameters ok? i have an orange molly and he has black spots but it seems to just b his colouring as he shows no signs of illness, and tbh hes not the most active fish in the tank, rather lazy


----------

